# New member from Sask.



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi, been a farmer & cattle guy for longer than i want, started machining back in the early 80's to repair equipment and firearm building. Took some classes at SIAST.  Currently have a 15x48 Colechester and a mill drill for equipment. Look forward to learning more.


----------



## Hruul (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum.  I am from Regina.


----------



## Crosche (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary!

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Dusty (Nov 19, 2020)

Great to have you on board @ 6.5 Fan. Fantastic bunch of members here with scads of insight and knowledge for all levels.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary 6.5 Fan.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome. We love to see project pictures if you're into sharing.

Funny, you've been a farmer and cattle guy longer than you want and i wish I could be!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for joining!  I hope you have fun here!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome!  Originally from Sask myself, residing east of Calgary now.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 20, 2020)

Hruul said:


> .  I am from Regina.



I’m so sorry to hear that 

C’mon I’m just teasing


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks guys. I've already picked up some good info. Always ready to learn as long as it's not to tech oriented, even new farm equipment scares the hell out of me with all the computer stuff in it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 21, 2020)

6.5 Fan said:


> Thanks guys. I've already picked up some good info. Always ready to learn as long as it's not to tech oriented, even new farm equipment scares the hell out of me with all the computer stuff in it.


I like it when farmers and people in rural areas join the forum. It's as if their DNA is wired to solve a problem without reliance on commercial products, and their tool of choice is common sense.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 21, 2020)

Another Island welcome


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 22, 2020)

hey, is 6.5 Fan refers to the 6.5 caliber?  6.5X47 is my fave...


----------



## DPittman (Nov 22, 2020)

Lupua or Creedmoor? Or other?


Dabbler said:


> hey, is 6.5 Fan refers to the 6.5 caliber?  6.5X47 is my fave...[/QCutouts


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 22, 2020)

lapua


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 22, 2020)

I have a very accurate Tikka in 6.5x55 and recently picked up a 260 Rem. I'm looking at the 6.5x47Lapu as well.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 22, 2020)

6.5X55 is a time-honoured cartridge.  Can be very accurate, particularly in the 130gr range...  I use Berger bullets, which seem to be very well made, and can be used for hunting.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 23, 2020)

Generally use Noslers for deer and moose, Lapua and Hornady for targets. I also have a pair of 264 Win mags, both shoot very good. Love the 6.5 cal.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 23, 2020)

6.5 Fan said:


> Hi, been a farmer & cattle guy for longer than i want, started machining back in the early 80's to repair equipment and firearm building. Took some classes at SIAST.  Currently have a 15x48 Colechester and a mill drill for equipment. Look forward to learning more.



You have a PM.....


----------

